# swingset plans



## the chapins (May 11, 2008)

Hello, we are new to this site. My husband and I both do woodworking.
I like to work mostly with my scroll saw. Although not much recently due to health problems. We have been looking for a swingset/playset for our son. After checking them out at local box stores, etc.... and decided it would be a stronger set and cheaper if we made it ourselves. D oes anyone have suggestions? We would really appreciate any input on this.
Thank you..
the chapins


----------



## leejb (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome to this forum.
If you don't have any plans for your swing set/play set project, a good place to find some plans is at:http://www.youbuild.com


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont have any plan Ideas for you but If you can look at a picture, and build the play set, Here are some web sites to look at.
www.woodplay.com
www.childlife.com
www.rainbowsouth.com
www.swing-n-slide.com this site can sell you a hardware kit and you buy the lumber.

If you click on "my gallery" you can see the one I built. I saw bits are parts from a lot of sets and built my own. I didnt have any plans, just know what I wanted. :yes: I have about $1100 in lumber and a few weekend of fun. I hope this helps


----------

